
Buffett's Berkshire Has Worst First Half Since 1990  - gibsonf1
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aGO0z0CHui9I&refer=worldwide
======
byrneseyeview
Bloomberg is really obsessed with this best/worst since X thing:

<http://bloomberg.com/news/breakingnews/>

And I don't see how a stock dropping 5% more than the S&P is that big a story.
I own a B share, but I've checked the price maybe twice in the last six years.

